
Anywhere in the world, foursquare Explore can find you something interesting  - mariorz
http://blog.foursquare.com/2012/01/12/anywhere-in-the-world-foursquare-explore-can-find-you-something-interesting-now-on-your-computer/
======
thesash
I was really surprised that this didn't roll out with the major redesign of
the web app a few months ago... Guess they were just waiting to make sure they
got it right. The social aspect of this really brings a layar of legitimacy
that I find lacking in yelp, google places, etc.

